# Ritalin and Breast Milk



## Artymisia (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello all,

I know there are a couple of threads that may mention this but they are pages and pages long and I looked through several and didn't see any conversations pertaining to this so I"m asking again.

Does anyone take Ritalin or a similar drug AND breast feed. I have read what scientific findings there are to be read on line but they all seem pretty inconclusive. The amount that gets through is extremely small but I want to here from moms who are or have done it and hear if you felt there was any affect on your child.

My best friend has been off her meds for a long time - since before the pregnancy with her first son who is nearly 3. Her new baby is about 9 months now and the effects of being off the meds combined with very stressful life changes that she cannot do anything about are making it impossible for her to function at the level she needs to. Her doc wants her to stop breastfeeding both children - of course - so she can go back on her medicine. Financially, a homeopath is not an option.

anyone's story would be welcome. Thanks


----------



## KoalaMommy (Apr 7, 2004)

I don't take it, so I have no direct experience, but I know Dr. Hale recommends ritalin above the other stimulants and ADHD medications. Which is interesting in and of itself because this is an off label use, and Dr. Hale would know that being a pharmacist. Ritalin is only approved for ADHD treatment of children. It's only approved use in adults is Narcolepsy.

It would be possible that this medication would reduce her milk supply since it increases dopamine. But otherwise, if she can't function, I would consider taking it in her situation and continuing to breastfeed. She'll know fairly quickly if it's affecting the children and can make further decisions based on that.


----------



## jnuakmommy (Jun 11, 2013)

It is not counter indicated as only very small amounts could pass through and even then, it's most commonly used in young children.
It does create tremendous issues for me with pumping, most specifically let down. That in turn reduces my milk supply as I am not able to keep up with pumping. I found fenugreek and nettle help with both those issues.


----------

